# Pulse Cycling?



## krizutch (Mar 8, 2007)

ive been researching epistane and on its site it gives a few different cycling options... one of them is pulse cycling, a 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 2 weeks on again cycle. 

it claims you dont need PCT..

has anyone done this, does it work, and how much does it compromise your gains by doing it.


----------



## nni (Mar 9, 2007)

its 2 DAYS on/off not weeks.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 9, 2007)

no, it definately says 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off 

check it out Epistane - 90 Capsules


----------



## nni (Mar 9, 2007)

No PCT (Dr.D pulse method; take only 3X per week, preferably on lifting days): 

3x per week. he also suggested 2on, 2off.


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2007)

$59.95 If it's any good 20 companies will do a clone,including BULK and I'll get it for $29.99.


----------



## nni (Mar 9, 2007)

i believe this is a pricey, and it should be good. havoc/epistane should run you mid $40's.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 9, 2007)

oh, i can definately find the epistane for way cheaper.... 

i was just using that site as the example of where it said "2 weeks on, 2 weeks off"  ive seen it as low as $38 and ive been searching the hell out of it looking for anything being said about it..

it seems like i see TONS of good posts about it although ive seem what look to be better posts about the masterdrol. Right now im probably leaning toward the masterdrol if i can get my hands on that since I cant seem to get any SD .


----------



## ABCs (Mar 9, 2007)

As I have stated before, I am running a full on cycle of Epi (20/30/40/40) and it's going amazing so far. I have read some pulsing logs and they have all provided good results. Head over to the IBEforums for more reading material.

BTW, I got my Epistane for $40.


----------



## nni (Mar 9, 2007)

where is it 40 and below.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't like to post non supporters of these boards but Islandsupplements is where I ordered from. Go on the ibe boards for a discount code too. I ordered a pretty big order from them and they deliver quick and are very reliable.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 9, 2007)

for some reason now i cant find where i saw it for $38. i for got to write down the site in my research. but here it is for 39.99 im sure that last couple bucks wont break the bank..Epistane 90 Caps - IBE - Best Price Nutrition


----------



## nni (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks fellas, i might check out havoc after reading some stuff.


----------



## TC Supplements (Mar 13, 2007)

We have Epistane for $41.99, use your IM member code and it would only be $37.79 







Top Choice Supplements - Epistane from Innovative Body Enhancement (IBE) Supplements


----------

